# Having fecal odor without any gas



## LG sufferer (Nov 1, 2018)

My leaky gas problem started 1 year ago when i started working in office. I was holding gas for a long period of time, thing i never did before when i was working from home.

After 1 month, i started leaking gas all day long. It got so bad that i had to quit that job, gym, everything. It destroyed my life completely.

I did all tests possible and colonoscopy, everything was fine so Doctor diagnosed me with IBS. He gave me some antibiotics and the smell was 90% gone for about 2 months, but when i went back to the office everything started again.

Went to other doc 1 moth ago, and he gave me the same antibiotics and some low FODMAP diet plan. Again, 90% of smell was gone when i was taking antibiotics, but this time, as soon as i stopped smell was back.

Strangely, on FODMAP diet i don't have almost ANY gas at all, but i still feel that fecal smell. Sometimes all the time, sometimes in flashes. One more strange thing is that gas leaks much more when im driving and in my bedroom, but almost never in the living room. After diarea, smell is much worse also.

I desperately need to find a cure for this disease. Can't live like this.
What should i do now?


----------



## NoHelp (Oct 20, 2018)

Same.

24/7 gas.

Doctors refuse to give me more tests to do. I am done for,


----------



## lone_wolf777 (Dec 20, 2017)

I've been in the same boat for roughly 18 years now. My leaky gas symptoms flare up when I'm in public or in social situations. It's no way to live.


----------



## feelingross (Dec 2, 2018)

Any updates? If you've gone back to the doctor, did he have any theories on why your condition improved after antibiotics, but then came back? Maybe they need to give you another or higher dose?


----------



## SeakingRelief (Jun 27, 2019)

I believe its the bacteria in our gut that produces the smell. By taking antibiotics we are killing the good bacteria. This leaves only the bad to proliferate..causing our smell.
I havent found awat to get rid of the stink/ LG around people yet


----------

